# Ligonier Ministries' Conference Seattle, WA: Who's going?



## Augusta (Aug 9, 2004)

[color=darkblue:4d58f365e9][b:4d58f365e9]My husband and I will be attending the Seattle, WA Ligonier conference this Sept. 11th. Is anyone else in the Northwest going to attend? The subject is the providence of God. I am excited. I have never been to one of these before. :bs2: [/b:4d58f365e9][/color:4d58f365e9]


----------



## Ex-Baptist (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm not going but I have been to one in the past (got to meet R.C!) You will have a great time. Make sure you bring lots of money because I think Ligioner brings their whole warehouse with them. If you don't bring money to buy something make sure you bring something that you may want signed by RC.

Cole


----------



## turmeric (Aug 10, 2004)

I wish I could go!


----------



## Cacklewack (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm most likely going with a couple fellas from church.  It'd be nice to meet some fellow board members!  

Matt


----------



## Augusta (Aug 10, 2004)

[color=darkblue:23eba7e956][b:23eba7e956]It would be great to meet some fellow board members. We will have to come up with a way to hook up. How big are these conferences usually?? Once we know who all is going we will come up with a way. [/b:23eba7e956][/color:23eba7e956]


----------



## king of fools (Aug 10, 2004)

I used to live up in the Kirkland/Redmond/Bothell area. The area used to be pretty scant in terms of good Reformed conferences and speakers up there. Looks like things have changed. Hope the conference goes well.


----------



## RickyReformed (Sep 12, 2004)

I was going to volunteer at one of the Ligonier conferences that was to be held in Houston, TX. It got cancelled due to Sept. 11. :no: Haven't been able to make it to anymore since then.


----------

